# Nissan 240SX Crushed By Friends In Tribute To Former Owner [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Tim Aldrich, a Florida resident and Nissan 240SX owner, passed away in early August, 2010. Although I never knew Tim personally, he was a larger than life presence on Ziptied, an online forum that I've frequented for a number of years, where Tim's ribald humor and offline friendships with a number of other Ziptied members provided fodder for countless memes, vulgar jokes and spirited arguments. Nearly all of Tim's comments are too explicit to print, but his username, "EAT S**T, DIE SLOW" should provide you with ample indication of Tim's sense of humor.

Offline, Tim was known as a true stand-up guy, who loved animals and shied away from drinking alcohol and other indulgences. Tim's death at age 30 hit hard precisely because so many members had a personal relationship with him that extended beyond a keyboard. Shortly after he passed away, one member announced that Tim's father had given permission to some of Tim's friends to crush his Nissan 240SX.

The genesis of the idea came from Tim's repeated distaste for the idea that his car, or any part of it, should fall into the hands of a teenaged wannabe drifter who would defile his car by crashing it during a lame attempt at emulating their D1 heroes, or modifying it in a way that Tim would find offensive. Rather than sell the car and have it end up in the wrong hands, Tim's friends decided to crush the car and videotape the proceedings.

A variety of ideas were bounced around Ziptied, with some suggesting the car be chopped into pieces, others commenting that Tim's long standing wish of being “f***ing buried in this car” be honored. In the end, one member's idea of having a backhoe trample the car won out.

Yes, the car was crushed with the RP-F1′s on it, but again, it was done in accordance with Tim's wishes, and with the blessing of his family. In the end, the motor and transmission were sold, with the proceeds going to Tim's family, but everything else was mangled in a final tribute to a dear friend of many in the Tampa Bay area, and online. Video of the ceremony can be seen after the jump.

Donations to the Tim Aldrich memorial fund can be made here, with proceeds going to the SPCA

More: *Nissan 240SX Crushed By Friends In Tribute To Former Owner [Video Inside]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

